# Its Ffffffff-friday!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Er my little chunky italian meatball!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Later this RLT 27 will be rattling around on my wrist










And all because I can't find a small screwdriver.


















I know it's out of focus there has to be a little mystery.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Julian, are the links screwed on the 27 then?


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Oops, no. I wondered why a screwdriver wouldn't work.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

you need a proper braclet tool to push the pins out then... Look at the tool section on the RLT sales site and you'll see the pusher. It works a treat - dont use your bracelet removing tool, if you have one, as you will most likley break the end off it... many forumers will admit to doing that when pushed!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I've got one and did that and broke it so I filed one end with a diamond file and its now short and stubby and pushes the pins out a treat. it's just getting them to move that causes them to break.

I used to shorten bracelets with a bent paperclip untill I invested in the right tool for the job


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I use the short one to get them started and the long one to push it thru, has worked everytime so far, even with the stuck in Doxa pins. I moaned like mad when Rick at Doxa suggested the new screwed bracelets werent as technically superior so he sent me my 750 with the old style bracelet which was good of him (bracelets changed part way thru the Sub750T production)... I damn near broke my tools sizing it tho... maybe hes right that most people are better off with screws, at least the YTS at the jewelers cant lose any of the bits like the collars they regularly seem to forget ever existed, sigh...

Paperclips?!?! I used to use the local jeweler...


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

No surprise, my new combo:










Thanks

deano


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice watches today!

Have the MM on this week


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im off to Center Parks in the Lake District for the weekend later so I think Ill need a watch with decent water resistant rating..









300M Seiko Prospex...


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Great watches today chaps.. For me its this one..










Did the chapter ring swap and stuck it on a "lumpy". Wears very nicely.

Have a good weekend all..

Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This today gone for a bit of mesh







goes with the suit


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

An old favourite ....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m still Humming









*Accutron 218, dated N0 (1970)*


















Must get a better photo sorted out


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You *******!!
















That's a cracking Bulova..................and I wanted it!!!!









Wil have to make do with this!!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> You bastard!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Griff the crown looks odd ... is it original?


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Since it arrived from sunny Oz this seems to have hardly been off my wrist.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> You bastard!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...














JoT said:


> Griff the crown looks odd ... is it original?


Light the blue touch paper and retire *Immediately!!!*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A recent arrival from Deano...thanks!

I love it, cheap-and-cheerful, and tells the right time...always. PVD looks good as well. Not sure why we're bothering with these mechanicals









Cheers

Paul

*Mission Timer, ETA Quartz, PVD, on rubber, 42mm excluding screw-down crown, 11mm thick*


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Ended up going with this today:










Although, as I'm working from home for the day, it may not be the only watch I wear...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > You *******!!
> ...


Heh heh heh heh heh









Beneath all that right wing capitalist exterior you're really a pussycat JoT

Nice try cock!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Griff said:


> Beneath all that right wing capitalist exterior you're really a pussycat JoT


John hates cats.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

RLT15

tom


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


I will leave the pussycat to the socialists


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Russ signing in.....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

R1ch - lovin your work!

Charles - Im glad you still love it! Its a great watch.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> I will leave the pussycat to the socialists


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

JonW said:


> Paperclips?!?! I used to use the local jeweler...


I don't want to frighten you but I was the local jeweller, and if you could have seen the tools we had in the back office you would have nightmares.
















Recently my nephew took his Orange monster to the same jewellers to shorten the bracelet and they messed it up and later it fell off his wrist. I asked him why he didn't come over and see me and he said he couldn't wait. I ended up fixing it after all.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff ... politics in the Friday thread!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

joolz said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Paperclips?!?! I used to use the local jeweler...
> ...


Bloody jewelers and their lost collars... sigh... Im glad I can do this job at home...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Crap picture of a very nice watch - becoming a favourite of mine as I can just throw it on & it'll be showing something close to the right time (unless the batterys croaks).

Original post/thread here: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=12740


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

joolz said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Paperclips?!?! I used to use the local jeweler...
> ...


I raid my wifes dressmaking box and nick a couple of pins. Then I use a pair of wire cutters to pinch of the ends. They make perfect 'tools' for bracelet adjustment!! Never let me down yet _and_ no marks scratches!!!











redmonaco said:


> joolz said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


I should have added the magic ingredient to the above, a claw-hammer from my toolbox...







it works, honest!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Wearing this today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ricster, nice photo mate! far batter than the one I did for the sales forum for mine.. sigh. I really must take better pics...

There are some hamfisted gentlemen in the house today - hammer and needles and paperclips... whatever next?


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Seiko Italian market chrono on a Don Dreadnought strap.

Been polished to a mirror finish - because of that rarely wear it









D.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> You bastard!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a very slightly different one on the bay listed as a` Bulova Accutron 1970s Wristwatch`









also there`s what appears to be the exact same model for sale in a jewelers in Leicester but they do want rather a lot of money for it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

DAVID said:


> Seiko Italian market chrono on a Don Dreadnought strap.
> 
> Been polished to a mirror finish - because of that rarely wear it
> 
> ...


Give Bry a call, he'll sort it...









Did you have the bracelet with that watch? very desirable they be..


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

JonW said:


> Ricster, nice photo mate! far batter than the one I did for the sales forum for mine.. sigh. I really must take better pics...
> 
> There are some hamfisted gentlemen in the house today - hammer and needles and paperclips... whatever next?


Jon I'll have to confess, I borrowed the photo after searching on google.









I was a little busy to take my own shot and anyway, I knew it wouldn't have been as good as the one I found


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

r1ch said:


> Great watches today chaps.. For me its this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich, the black chapter ring looks great - good idea









Poljot 24hr for me today:










Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

*CWC Royal Navy Diver*


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stand back - it's here


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Paul, whats it like?


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Thought I'd be very civilised and change for lunch 










Rich


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

r1ch said:


> Thought I'd be very civilised and change for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Rich











Mrcrowley said:


> Stand back - it's here












You kept that quiet Paul .... or did I miss the "tease post" ? ....


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

this today









obviously with the correct date


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice choice of strap for that Poljot Rich, very tasty


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Nice choice of strap for that Poljot Rich, very tasty


Thanks Phil.. they're very versatile straps


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> An old favourite ....


These look better IMO with the original hands


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

"wound, not stirred" for me today..


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow a grand seiko! Nice one ! this friday has been taking on a Seiko flavour now this has blown it away! (last week was Omega this week Seiko)


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Polerouter today










regards

Bill


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

williamsat said:


> Polerouter today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great first post!


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

djacks42 said:


> "wound, not stirred" for me today..


What kind of watch is that? It looks great on that strap too!

I'm wearing my Rayla Pseudo Ruhla which I received earlier this week (broken camera though)


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

You guys sure have some great looking watches! Posting yet another of my Timex's
















Here's a 1977 manual wind Timex - worn it all day.










Have a really nice weekend!

Knut


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> A recent arrival from Deano...thanks!
> 
> I love it, cheap-and-cheerful, and tells the right time...always. PVD looks good as well. Not sure why we're bothering with these mechanicals
> 
> ...


Thats a fine looking watch, wear it in good health.!

Thanks

deano


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Been wearing this all day










Will probably wear it all weekend too


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

knuteols said:


> You guys sure have some great looking watches! Posting yet another of my Timex's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a classy looking Timex! Very nice.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Im off to Center Parks in the Lake District for the weekend later


does that mean you'll miss the gp ?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Im off to Center Parks in the Lake District for the weekend later
> ...


Paul yes he will miss it unless Ally will let him


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to bed soon
















So changing over to this as it has much better lume then the Accutron









*Mido Multifort Ocean Star,Model M8823.4.38.8,Eta 2824-2,25Jewels*


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

alfinson said:


> djacks42 said:
> 
> 
> > "wound, not stirred" for me today..
> ...


I have never found any info on the brand - Swiss made by Serenity. It was vintage NOS and has a hex-type screw back which won't shift, so I don't know what manual mvt it has.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

r1ch said:


> Great watches today chaps.. For me its this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Rich what type of bracelet is a "lumpy" it looks good 

I can't "get on" with the Monster bracelets







and put my two on NATO's till I can find a more suitable bracelet.

As for Friday watch it's my latest aquistion, a 1960/70's O&W divers watch just arrived from Germany.

Selles pic. A lot better in the flesh, a really vivid orange


















Mike


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Don't get this.

Nobody seen my GS? I've had it a couple month at least.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

MIKE said:


> r1ch said:
> 
> 
> > Great watches today chaps.. For me its this one..
> ...


Mike the lumpy is all the rage these for Tunas but they do a 20mm ver, R1ch im sure will fill you in on the details... if not drop me a PM. 

I love your O&W... thats so "OMFG!"... stunning!









please do post a new pic when you make one...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

JonW said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > r1ch said:
> ...


Sorted, thanks Jon and Rich


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Im off to Center Parks in the Lake District for the weekend later so I think Ill need a watch with decent water resistant rating..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a great looking watch! Have you got any wrist shots as I am debating taking the plunge but think maybe it could be a little too big...?!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MIKE

O&W


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> Don't get this.
> 
> Nobody seen my GS? I've had it a couple month at least.


I saw it - superb


----------

